# Perscription glasses or contacts w/cycling glasses?



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

I've tried searching this topic, but I keep getting database errors. 

I am going to guess this comes down to personal preference, but do all you glasses wearers swap out for contacts if you wear your prescription glasses regularly?

I like glasses a whole lot more than contacts and usually only wear contacts when I go out to put some miles on my bike. For little outings, such as to the gym, I always find myself debating (for way to long) whether I want to put in my contacts. 

Anyone else go though this? Maybe it's time to try a new contact brand and/or solution. 

This topic can pertain to work commutes as well, which mine would be about 14miles 1 way. I do plan on bringing my glasses and travel sized contact solution even though I am not looking forward to changing my contacts in public bathrooms.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I always had trouble finding prescription sunglasses, and then it's problem in the evening. Plus contacts got so good towards the end of my contact wearing career. Key to me was trying a lot of brands, and wearing them all day. Put them in early in the AM, and you get where you forget about them. In the end, I got Lasix, which was pretty awesome after the healing period. Kind of bummed my monovision has gone away, and I'm using reading glasses now, but the doc told me he'd fix that when he fixed my cataracts (too much sun growing up, wear your shades!!!)


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I use both glasses and contacts, but prefer how my eyes feel when i wear glasses. I have two sets of prescription glasses from sportrx.com -- I love them both. You can get photochromatic lenses, which negate issues with riding at night. I use mine for commuting year-round, much of that is in the dark.

The one thing to be aware of is that the rx lenses tend to have fairly pronounced "fish-bowl" effect, which for me was quite dizzying at first. This is dependent on your rx numbers, but expect to have to get used to these classes for a few rides. After starting them for a week, it was a non-issue.

OTOH, when it is raining, I use contacts so I can take my glasses off if I need to.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Team Sarcasm said:


> I've tried searching this topic, but I keep getting database errors.
> 
> I am going to guess this comes down to personal preference, but do all you glasses wearers swap out for contacts if you wear your prescription glasses regularly?
> 
> ...


I use Rudy Project Zyon with prescription insert, and have a number of replaceable lens colours for different conditions (ie if it is sunny when I am riding to work, I use the dark lens, then change to yellow or clear when I am riding home after sunset)

I have never used contacts, and find I cannot ride without some kind of protection from wind and rain over my eyes


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Glasses all the way for me. And there are plenty of threads on this in the general forum. Sports Optics did my lenses and I clip them into a Rudy Project Rydon frame. Works like a charm. They are pricey, but they are worth it in my mind. Probably some of the best money I've spent on cycling related gear.

Contacts I hated
Inserts were ok, but sat really close to my face and didn't provide good peripheral vision
Direct lens technology is the way to go if $ is no issue


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah being still in school I think Ill just tough it out with contacts and probably swap glasses in at work. I have never thought of prescription inserts for my frames though, Ill definitely look into that, thanks. 

The search issue seems to be resolved, time to do some digging


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Or you might rethink the notion that "cycling glasses" has any real meaning beyond marketing hype. I wear prescription glasses, not contacts, and I'm near-sighted enough to make them essential for any activity. My "cycling glasses" are the glasses I'm wearing when I'm cycling: the regular clear ones when it's cloudy or dark, prescription sunglasses when it's sunny, and an older pair of clear ones when it's raining (so I don't worry so much about scratching them if I have to wipe them off). Maybe they don't look as cool as Oakleys or Rudy Projects (cool is in the eye of the beholder), but they work just fine.
View attachment 282749

Edit: Just to add one more data point to the coolness analysis, this guy won the Tour de France twice wearing these glasses.
View attachment 282750


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I come to the conclusion that the term "cycling" before anything is just used to justify an extra 30$ to the price tag  I have some serfas traitor glasses w/interchangeable lenses which I like, so I might talk to them and see if prescription lenses can be made...probably the far future.

As long as the glasses do the job, I don't mind how they look. I would wear my normal every day glasses but I have had bugs knock the glasses off my face, so I wouldn't want to use my prescription glasses just for risk of damaging them. And my older glasses offer no where close to the surface area to give me peace of mind from little rock and stuff. 

I was going to look into some prescription sun glasses, I have always wanted a pair. But I think I am just going to do contacts for now, I still have a set or two that are unopened on top of the ones I have open now. But I will look into everything mentioned here, especially the lenses and sunglasses :thumbsup:


----------

